# Cut Throw rope in Diversion Dam Rapid of Lower Clear Creek!



## jnee (Aug 25, 2009)

There is a throw rope in the river left side of the Diversion Dam rapid on Lower Clear Creek. We sent a frogman after the rope but once we retrieved it we found it stuck at the bottom of the first drop. After pulling it all directions we had know choice but to cut it were we could get the most rope. The bag and 15 feet of rope are with me but there is still about 20 ft of rope in the drop. It is about 7 feet from the river right shore at the bottom of the first drop. The rope was not tangled in a hazardous way (just being pulled down stream with one end stuck) Please be careful and post back if you see the rope has released. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks for the post as I think most just route it, but you said you have 15 ft of rope with you that you cut out, how long of a rope was it? hope the swimmer was ok.


----------

